# Pass the cheese please,



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

... to go with my whine.

Everyone bagged on me today. I was overdressed, too hot. My bike is filthy, I know better. I delayered and was cooler, but I was still riding like a dork. I was slow and tipped over a lot. I had promised myself two laps, but only did one. Last but not least, I have not been working out like I usually do in "winter" and one ride a week is NOT cutting it. 

feel free to post your own.

formica


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

My stomach has been hurting lately. My bike still hasn't returned to me from Arizona because I slacked on following up on the shipping. I'm racing on Friday and now I have to ride someone else's bike. Tomorrow I have to try to get the bike to fit me while also doing a full day of work including building three wheels - tedious work on the best days. I have no food in my fridge. I've failed miserably in the past week at avoiding chocolate and sugar. It's raining again, so I had to drive to work today.

I feel a bit better. Thanks.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

i haven't ridden in days. was supposed to get a night ride in yesterday but it fell through. my knee has been bothering me alot lately and I'm afraid its from the SS. i'm working an 84 hour week and i'm tired. I'm staying in a hotel.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

my bike has been in the "shop" for a month. It's a test bike and the rear shock failed so he's checking it out and fixing it up. Sooo, I've been riding my husbands, and it was suppose to be back tonight, but alas, it's supoooose to come home Friday. I WANT MY BIKE!!! Boy it's easy to get in 3 year old mode  
PS I'm ready for some sun, after all this is California (whine, Whine , snivel , snivel).

Thank you I needed that  

donna


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

I've ridden my bike twice in the last three weeks. I'm supposed to wake up at 4:00 AM on Saturday and ride 52 miles with 11K of climbing. There's a 30% chance of rain on Saturday. Plus I've been eating girl scout cookies all week long.


----------



## SheFly (Aug 11, 2004)

*Oh - this is good!*

This week we got another 10 inches of snow, and now my snowbanks are over 7 feet high. I'm supposed to be on the trainer, but my knee hurts and the trainer's in the cold, dingy basement, so I've been avoiding it. I'm working from home while hubby is off for the winter skiing and snowmobiling all day and that stinks! And I'm working an average of 60 hours a week..... I know that I am never going to be in shape for TT season, and my new bike will not be able to show it's true capability....

Oh, and I don't like chocolate, but have been eating it anyway due to stress.....

I feel so much better!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

Yesterday I rode like crap. I had to walk several climbs I usually make and my average speed was so low I will not even tell. I forced myself to ride an extra couple miles and it hurt like hell but I 'had' to do it out of pride. But, it was still better than NOT riding!

Rita


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*i think i need a lot of cheese...*

to go with my whine...

i've been sick for a month. but not sick enough to stay home in bed. so i keep thinking i'm getting better, so i go out and ride, then i get sick again, but not sick enough to stay home in bed. now i have a cough that sounds like i've got SARS or avian flu or the plague (i'm not coughing up blood so i know it's not TB). my co-workers now recognize me by my cough and my abs hurt all the time.

as a result i've gotten exactly 5 hrs of riding in the last 2 weeks and have suffered through every ride for the last month. when i'm not riding all i want to do is sit on the couch and eat junk food and when i am riding it feels like i'm pedaling under water and everythign takes 10 times the amount of effort that it should. oh, and i'm tired all the time despite the fact that i decided to take this week completely off and get to bed by 9 every night (which i've done). with all the couch sitting and junk food eating i'm feeling distinctly like a fat slug.

all my bikes are dirty. my main mtb isn't shifting right and i've been too lazy to put it up in the stand and fix it. the right shifter on my main road bike gave up the ghost after less than 6000 miles 2 weeks ago and i'm waiting for a new one to arrive and riding my trainer bike on the road in the meantime (when i feel healthy enough to ride) which really needs to be overhauled since i haven't done a thing to it in at least 2 years.

and i have a sore throat.

and it's cold and cloudy out.

and i have a lot of work to do at work and i don't want to do any of it.

and i have pms.

and my race season begins in less than 3 weeks and there is no way i'm going to be ready seeing as i've basically taken the last month off from training and riding. so i'm going to suck and that will just make me feel bad about myself and my riding and i'll probably never want to get on a bike again and will end up selling all my bikes and becoming that crazy lady with too many cats that all the neighborhood kids dare eachother to run up and ring the doorbell.

and.....well, i think that about covers it.

rt - master whiner.


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

Ha. I've only ridden twice in the last month, nothing before that for about two months due 1: hand injuries 2: lack of time 3: weather 4: lack of motivation My hands are better now thanks to cortisone shots. The weather is getting better. I still work three jobs so time is still an issue. I've been sick for two weeks and finally stayed home for a day today (doctor's orders)  

Eating isn't a problem for me. Since not feeling well I've have NO appetite and have to force myself to nibble. Of course that 10 lbs I gained since fall is hanging on. 

But I did meet up with a bunch of women who ride so I have motivation to get out there at least every two weeks. I can't wait for the longer days! At least then when I get home I can jump on the road bike for a while. 

Gee, thanks for letting me get that off my chest.... Now I'm going to go lay down......


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

It's good to whine sometimes...

I haven't been riding very much at all in the last few weeks. My hubby has been ill, I've been dodging everyone else's colds and flu, and every Saturday when we want to ride it's either been raining, or one of our bikes has been in the shop, or one of us has been ill, or I've felt so awful once I got out on the trail that I rode a mile and a half and went home.

Besides that, I'm working a crappy second job preparing taxes after I've already done a day's work at my main job. The tax office is in a crappy area, and most of the customers are hoodrats who want me to lie to the IRS for them.

And to top it all off, I've done something to my arm/elbow which gives me a tweaking feeling down my forearm as if I've tapped my funny bone every time I move my arm a certain way. My doc gave me medrol dosepacks to try and sort it out and they make me feel awful... I'm sleepy during the day and wide awake at night. If that doesn't work I have to go and get it xrayed to make sure I didn't break/chip/fracture anything.

Oh, and it's going to rain (again) this weekend. This is supposed to be a desert, dammit!

- Jen.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Sounds like bronchitis*

You should go see a doc, I have bronchitis so many times, and that sounds a lot like what I go through. Get well!
donna


*rt* said:


> to go with my whine...
> 
> i've been sick for a month. but not sick enough to stay home in bed. so i keep thinking i'm getting better, so i go out and ride, then i get sick again, but not sick enough to stay home in bed. now i have a cough that sounds like i've got SARS or avian flu or the plague (i'm not coughing up blood so i know it's not TB). my co-workers now recognize me by my cough and my abs hurt all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> You should go see a doc, I have bronchitis so many times, and that sounds a lot like what I go through. Get well!
> donna


sigh. it might be. 

i've had bronchitus before and this feels a little different but it's some sort of upper respiratory nastiness that they'll probably give me antibiotics for. i've just been hesitant because the last time i had something like this the doc gave me an antibiotic that it turned out i was hyperallergic to and i ended up in the hospital and out of work for a month! in that case the cure was far worse than the disease.

this time i was hoping that if i ignored it for long enough it would just go away. no such luck though.

rt - has an appt with her doc tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

that's good cause you don't want it to go on too long it can cause scarring if it carries on too long . Just make sure they know about your allerigies.

[efore and this feels a little different but it's some sort of upper respiratory nastiness that they'll probably give me antibiotics for. i've just been hesitant because the last time i had something like this the doc gave me an antibiotic that it turned out i was hyperallergic to and i ended up in the hospital and out of work for a month! in that case the cure was far worse than the disease.

this time i was hoping that if i ignored it for long enough it would just go away. no such luck though.

rt - has an appt with her doc tomorrow morning.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh! _Such_ a good thread!!!

Snow, snow, snow, snow and snow. Have gone for only 1 real ride since New Years. Pout.  
In an attempt to keep some sort of fitness level, I was running. But even a slow & easy pace caused hip pain, so it's back to lots of walking. *sigh*

Not to ruin the mood or anything, but the hubby called this morning to let me know that we are going snow camping & xc skiing next weekend up in the White Mtns. That will be fun!


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Weather is a good one right now*

It is either rainy, cold or it is still getting dark too soon. I can get to the park after work but not with enough time to get a good ride in. I have only really worked one weekend this year...it just seems to rain a lot on Saturday (only a small chance on this one). And at night I could get on the stationary but after work and with laundry, dishes, dinner I just feel out of time. 
My husband has been sick and I am not feeling so hot myself. Will riding make it worse? Guess I just need to risk it and find out
I am not even going to touch the subject of junk food. Cheesecake fantasy icecream says enough


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

OK I'll whine too.

I've been going to physical therapy once a week for four weeks and doing daily exercises they gave me for home. I sprained a ligament in my back somehow about 4 months ago. I want to know when I'll get better. I'm still sore when I go to bed and wake up in the morning. 

And today finally the fog lifted and the sun was shining in the morning. So I go to get my commuter bike out (I don't ride in dense fog), and low and behold the tape job the PT did on my back did not allow me to bend over! She tapes my back up to let pressure off my back muscles. So I went a block and turned around to get my car.

I hate hurting. Something usually hurts on me most of the time.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I haven't been mountain biking since the week before Christmas. But that's one reason why I took up teleskiing - to get me through the winters!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Shannon-UT said:


> I haven't been mountain biking since the week before Christmas. But that's one reason why I took up teleskiing - to get me through the winters!


another thing to whine about!!!
 
first we have no snow here and I do like to ski. So I did go tele-ing,all day Sat, and oh!!! no amount of mtb will get those muscles in shape. That first hill on my whine and cheese ride, owowowow!!!

I did clean my bike, much better now.

formica


----------



## AZDirtGurl (Feb 15, 2005)

*More Whine Please*

I have only ridden twice in the last 2 months. I tip over a lot becuase I can't get the hang out clipless pedals. I am slow and am supposed to go on a group ride on Saturday but am worried if I can make it over the technial stuff with out falling.

Other then that, I am stuck inside whining here during the day.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Great thread. I sometimes such a cheerleader for others that I don't take the time to do this. I wanna whine!

I spend waaaay too much time at work. I spend even way more time working on my bike team and giving others the opportunity to ride and race and now I dont have time to ride and race myself.

Plus, while I am on warfarin, I have to be extra extra careful not to hurt myself (I wont stop bleeding which could be dangerous if I suffer an internal injury or brain trauma). So when I do find time to ride, I have to hold back and part of me is a little frightened, which keeps me from fully enjoying the downhills. 

And I need to clean my bikes.

There...I feel better now.

Sabine


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Could be worse*



Impy said:


> i haven't ridden in days. was supposed to get a night ride in yesterday but it fell through. my knee has been bothering me alot lately and I'm afraid its from the SS. i'm working an 84 hour week and i'm tired. I'm staying in a hotel.


You rode last Saturday. Some people only get to ride once a week and both their knees hurt all the time. Lay off the SS for a while, read your email more carefully, ride with slow people for a change, and think of sun and 75 degree temperatures in Palm Springs next week.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Tonight I went to meet up with a couple of the other guys for snowshoeing. Left early so I could hit the stores and get better boots- found some on sale along with some sweats and a nice fleecy shirt 

Showed up, and they didn't. Turns out one of the guys posted that he wouldn't make it, so the other also decided not to show. I didn't see the post b/c I had left early.

Ended up hanging/riding around the bike shop instead. No workout for me tonight 

But I got a couple of things on sale, caught up with the LBS owners and worked on my trackstanding a bit. Could've been worse.


----------



## LostSheep (Jan 8, 2005)

*Me, me...I want some cheese too...*

I think this is so healthy and really needed.

Let's see. I was supposed to do a 20-40 mile ride tonight and didn't because the weather is crappy cold and its raining like blazes. Had to fly out of town this week and my only exercise has been stuffing my face and working out my thumb on the remote control at the hotel. Supposed to train with some guys this weekend and I am afraid that they are going to leave me in the dust.

Please tell me racing season isn't really here and its really just January.....


----------



## Lemonhead (Jan 31, 2004)

I'll bite.

I've gotten food poisoning on TWO separate occasions since last Wednesday. First got sick last Thursday and Friday, felt better on Saturday and went for a road ride. 

After the road ride, went for a Whopper at Burger King. Must have been something extremely wrong with that Whopper because I had full blown gastro-intestinal issues. Couldn't eat, couldn't sleep, gagged, puked, stomach cramps, had the squirts - the works. Finally felt better just yesterday, however I'm still easing back to hard foods.

I'm still having lingering effects. My stomach still hurts a little after meals. And I HATE the fact that I can't yet eat the foods I love so much.  I miss my burritos, quesadillas, pizzas, and burgers. That might be the last time I'll EVER have a Whopper again.



Oh yea. My bike is muddy and I haven't cleaned it in three weeks.

/whine


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*mebbe viral pneumonia*

Cases of viral pneumonia have been running around here like you wouldn't believe. Nothing much you can do for it but rest, stay hydrated and wait it out for a good 2 weeks or so. I had it and was crawling into bed exhausted at 7 PM for about a week. If you aren't coughing up nasty discolored phlem, don't let the doc give you antibiotics without a culture, first! Given your past history, better-safe-than-sorry comes down on the side of waiting to see if the culture is positive rather than assuming it's bacterial.

Get better.


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*bike's not even rideable*

I haven't ridden since my last snow & ice ride, about 3 weeks ago. My bike is hanging on the wall, which turns out to be a bad idea for Magura brakes, so the front brakes need to be bled AGAIN! There is more thick slushy snow on my favorite trails, so they aren't worth trying to ride this weekend, and I'm booked at an indoor event all day Sunday anyway, which means my spouse gets to ride Saturday whilst I watch the little critter. And I planned to be in decent shape for the Spring racing season, sigh...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*thanks*



MidAtlanticXCer said:


> Cases of viral pneumonia have been running around here like you wouldn't believe. Nothing much you can do for it but rest, stay hydrated and wait it out for a good 2 weeks or so. I had it and was crawling into bed exhausted at 7 PM for about a week. If you aren't coughing up nasty discolored phlem, don't let the doc give you antibiotics without a culture, first! Given your past history, better-safe-than-sorry comes down on the side of waiting to see if the culture is positive rather than assuming it's bacterial.
> 
> Get better.


i actually went to see my doc this morning and she did a chest x-ray to rule out pneumonia. she also ruled out bronchitus and thinks that i might have whooping cough!! she did a culture and they took enough blood to run about 20 blood tests and i should know the outcome sometime next week. in the meantime shes given me steriods and a kick butt cough medicine so i can at least sleep though the night. she & i both agreed that we'd hold off on any sort of antibiotics until we knew for sure what i have.

*cough* *cough*

rt


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*I'm glad you saw the MD*

my son had whooping cough, boy is that tough. Watch out on the steriods they are rough on the stomach, take it with food. I had to take it when I had pleurisy ( I thought that was an old lady problem  ) anyway I'm glad you are on the way to good health!
donna


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> my son had whooping cough, boy is that tough. Watch out on the steriods they are rough on the stomach, take it with food. I had to take it when I had pleurisy ( I thought that was an old lady problem  ) anyway I'm glad you are on the way to good health!
> donna


it's funny, when i looked whooping cough up on webmd most of the info was about children. hehe, maybe i'm regressing as i get older? not much info on it in adults. guess eventhough something like 1 in 5 adults get it, it's not common enough for a fuller explanation. 

the worst part for me, if the test comes back positive for whooping cough, is that i'm allergic to everything they recommend for treatment!

yup, steroids are bad stuff. i've had lots & lots of experience with them. but as long as its not for longer than a week or two at a fairly low does and it clears up the cough so i can sleep at night, i'll be happy to put up with the side effects.

rt


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Count me in*

For starters, I haven't been on my mtn bike since October. The trainer doesn't count. This past fall was miserable in the Northeast. So much rain couldn't get much riding in at all. Then winter descended upon us. Here it is March 4 and driving into work this morning it was -1 out. Speaking of work, I put in 60 hours this week. UGH!! Nothing else to do so I might as well work. At least I'll have a nice fat check to spend on bike stuff. Well 4 years 6 months and counting until we are back out west. I could really use a dose of the desert right now.

Thanks for letting me whine. I feel better all ready.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*This rain is getting too funny*

I woke up this morning and it was pouring, cleared up mid-day so I asked my son if he wanted to ride Cherry Cyn,- sure mom, so as I was going to get ready 15 mins later it's pouring again. Last week I was all grumpy about it- this week I'm just laughing  Nice change of outlook. BTW it must be spring cause my daughters turtles have come out of hibernation.  Don't worry we'll be complaining on how hot it is soon enough.
(at least I will)
donna


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

that's very interesting - i got food poisoning from a whopper almost two weeks ago. the effects are still lingering. very very annoying. i won't be going back to BK ever.


----------



## SpiderTaxi (Jan 20, 2004)

*sigh*

I haven't ridden since early December. I feel like an uncased sausage and this winter has been the worst for snow and skiing. Winter blues have never been so acute, and indoor cycling just doesn't do it for me. The only bright spot is that I haven't gotten so much as a cough this winter, and now I'm thinking, yeah...I'll get it just when temps hit 60 and the ground firms up. 

I hope everybody gets well and things brighten up.


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*it's THAT day...*

You know which day. The day where your hormones and the local trail conspire against you to ensure you look like the most pathetic excuse for a mountain biker possible!!! Trees move into the path. Off camber sections undulate under you. Sand that appeared hard packed morphs into a dry quagmire skidding you into a sticker bush. The root that you've carefully sited for the proper line gains several inches in height and diameter as your tire attempts to cross it!

But I guess I can't complain too much. It's sunny, shorts are the choice for the day and this morning was my first of two rides today.

Ciao...


----------



## HappyHamster (Jun 3, 2004)

*secrets of the mtn bike sisterhood...*

gimme some cheese so I can pack it on my butt with the rest of the stuff piling on there these days.....

tried to follow a structured training program to race this year, sprained an ankle - 
training program out the window

after months of PT, just getting over sprained ankle, tried to get back on training program, got sick, training program out the window

got excited watching the X-terra off-road triathlon on TV, decided to set up training program for triathlon, tried to get back on training program - strained a quad muscle (on a TRAINER - can you say *dork*???), training program now in the toilet

stuffy demanding corporate job is sucking the life out of me, I have raging PMS and there's not enough peanut M&Ms in the world.

I feel better now too.....

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for this thread!!!!!

rt - hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## naturefreak28 (Aug 25, 2004)

*Wow, great thread*

I thought I was the only one who hasn't ridden in so long but I see there are so many who are suffering too. I have a brand new RacerX that has only been ridden once right around New Year's day & I just haven't been able to get another ride in. I know that I am so much weaker & my skills are back to squat now. I was getting so much better at the end of this past summer/fall & I felt so strong & I didn't feel like such a newbie anymore. I have been back to doing the treadmill & some weights but didn't do anything for like a month & a half. Ahh, that felt good to get it out; At least srping is around the corner & that'll give me some motivation, lol.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*I've got the whine of the week!*

So it finally gets all sunny and beautiful here in SoCal, and Sunday morn 6am I wake up with terrible abdominal pain, which after several hours moves on down to my rt lower quadrant. Lucky me I had my appendics out yesterday evening. No riding for 2 weeks I guess (sigh). Anyone have experience with turn around time this- when can I safely get back into the saddle?

donna

ps yes I'm home already hmo's ya know, It's kind of like a drive through, but I'd rather be home anyway.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> So it finally gets all sunny and beautiful here in SoCal, and Sunday morn 6am I wake up with terrible abdominal pain, which after several hours moves on down to my rt lower quadrant. Lucky me I had my appendics out yesterday evening. No riding for 2 weeks I guess (sigh). Anyone have experience with turn around time this- when can I safely get back into the saddle?
> 
> donna
> 
> ps yes I'm home already hmo's ya know, It's kind of like a drive through, but I'd rather be home anyway.


You win!!!! 
Seriously that sucks. Might as well catch up on your web surfing and DVD's. I had kidney stones removed last year, but they didn't have to open me up for that. Even your body heals fast, all the drugs can make you feel lik s**t. Come to think of it, a gf of mine who's a Cat2 road racer had her appendix out thanksgiving and she was out of it for six weeks or so, I know just what you want to hear, sorry. Some of it was healed ok but someitmes she was just not feeling good.

formica


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> So it finally gets all sunny and beautiful here in SoCal, and Sunday morn 6am I wake up with terrible abdominal pain, which after several hours moves on down to my rt lower quadrant. Lucky me I had my appendics out yesterday evening. No riding for 2 weeks I guess (sigh). Anyone have experience with turn around time this- when can I safely get back into the saddle?
> 
> donna
> 
> ps yes I'm home already hmo's ya know, It's kind of like a drive through, but I'd rather be home anyway.


Yikes momma! Glad to hear you are ok. Turn around time varies - since you are home already then they must have done a laparoscopic procedure. Maybe 6 weeks until you are back to normal I'd think. Easy spins after 2 weeks. Your body will let you know.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ouch! You can have all the cheese you want. And if it's a good red wine (and it must be) some good dark chocolate is definitely in order!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*momma mia*

I think the recovery time is harder than the procedure itself!! Hope it's quick.

My sister ended up in the hospital last week- similar situation: Woke w/sharp pain in side. Her fiancee brought her to ER where a med student, on a hunch, ran a test for pulmonary thromboembolysm (sp??). He was right.

It's what happens when blood clots form in the legs, then go into the lungs and threaten serious damage. She had just returned from Vegas, these things tend to happen after plane trips (and perhaps the pill.) She's on blood thinner that makes her a temporary hemophiliac for 6 months, so when she cuts herself shaving, it'll be like that scene from Carrie  !

Hence, the rest of my whine: I think that visiting her in the hospital is what brought on this lousy effin' COLD  cough/wheeze/ache/sore/sneeze/hack/BLAH.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Wow*

That's a life threatening condition (pulmonary embolism) I'm so glad she go into the hospital quickly!



Christine said:


> I think the recovery time is harder than the procedure itself!! Hope it's quick.
> 
> My sister ended up in the hospital last week- similar situation: Woke w/sharp pain in side. Her fiancee brought her to ER where a med student, on a hunch, ran a test for pulmonary thromboembolysm (sp??). He was right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Thanks*

But I think I'll pass on that for a little while, tummy still hurts. 
(but thanks for the thought !) I'll take ya up on it in a couple of weeks.



screampint said:


> Ouch! You can have all the cheese you want. And if it's a good red wine (and it must be) some good dark chocolate is definitely in order!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> So it finally gets all sunny and beautiful here in SoCal, and Sunday morn 6am I wake up with terrible abdominal pain, which after several hours moves on down to my rt lower quadrant. Lucky me I had my appendics out yesterday evening. No riding for 2 weeks I guess (sigh). Anyone have experience with turn around time this- when can I safely get back into the saddle?
> 
> donna
> 
> ps yes I'm home already hmo's ya know, It's kind of like a drive through, but I'd rather be home anyway.


wow! that really sucks. feel better soon.

*cough*

rt


----------



## sjgt74 (Jun 12, 2004)

Ladies, I feel your pain ! Yesterday my fever was 102 and I was diagnosed with sinus infection and bronchitis. Am taking Darvocet and Levaquin and sleeping a lot. The temptation of spring and then a cold windy snap here in Ga. did me in. Missing a work party on Sat. and a race on Sunday. On the bright side , at least I know I will be better soon and I wll be able to ride. Sometimes we forget how lucky we are.

Steve


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> it's funny, when i looked whooping cough up on webmd most of the info was about children. hehe, maybe i'm regressing as i get older? not much info on it in adults. guess eventhough something like 1 in 5 adults get it, it's not common enough for a fuller explanation.
> 
> the worst part for me, if the test comes back positive for whooping cough, is that i'm allergic to everything they recommend for treatment!
> 
> ...


You're making me think I should actually go to the doctor too. I had the flu that's going around about 2 weeks ago - have felt fine for almost a week and a half, aside from a deep cough that I cannot get rid of. No runny nose, sore throat, nothing else... just a cough that's making me and everyone around me insane.

But I have been riding a couple times in the past week or so, and I actually went skiing for the first time this season! (if I didn't have knee surgery I'd have 70-80 days in by now). So that's making me happy even if I'm hacking up a lung while I'm out doing stuff...


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

*Am I too late to the party? Any cheese left?*

I really needed this thread today. I haven't been here much lately so it's the first time I saw it. Here are my list of complaints:

-Haven't been on a bike since the end of September when I crashed and sprained my neck.
-Lost my whole swimming season last fall due to the neck injury.
-Got laid off from my job in November.
-Spent my third Xmas in a row unemployed.
-Managed to gain back 40lbs I had lost last spring (lack-of-activity-high-stress-eating killer combo)
Could only find a new job in another city, so I moved at the end of January and have been commuting home every weekend.
-Weather has been alternately: not enough snow, too cold, too warm, too much snow, too cold and I've barely managed to eke out a half dozen xc skis (no biking in winter around here).
-New job is just a temp thing to March and today they told me that they could renew me for April, but I would have to take a demotion ($8K less) because they don't have a position at my level in their new budget.

Sigh... 
But at least I have my health. And my friends in this city, who will be able to comfort me at our suishi dinner tonight.

Thanks ladies of the Women's lounge. I needed that rant too.

Mary Ann


----------



## porterjack (May 10, 2004)

*i know i'm really late to the party*

but today is my day to vent...

- it's 60+ degrees and sunny in ATL, and i'm having a terrible day! what's wrong with me?? i don't even feel like riding 

- i missed my ride yesterday, and instead i drank way too much last night for St. Pat's Day, and am feeling it today. probably why i don't feel like riding... 

- my boyfriend is out of town..again....we are hardly ever in the same city on the weekends...it sucks 

- i had to spend $600+ getting my car fixed today..which makes the new orbea road bike i want even further out of reach 

- oh, and to top it off, i feel fat 

ok, thanks.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

*Never too late...*

Since it has been raining SO MUCH and the trails have been a mess, I finally went riding last weekend for only the second time this year. It was just enough to get me dying to go riding again this weekend, and I'm now looking outside at the RAIN which I was hoping the weather forecasters were mistaken about! Why does the rain keep coming over the weekends this year? It SUCKS!


----------

